# automatic taping tools



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

hello friends,
new to the forum. started my business almost a year ago, been working as a framer/rocker forever..
In order to stay competitive in a market where illegals are supplying/insulating/hanging and taping for .80 I'm considering taping machines for my tapers....any suggestions or thoughts ?


----------



## big george (Feb 7, 2009)

Welcome D-rock! With being in a competive area like your in taping tools could be faster,but how much more can you make.:jester:


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey D-rock,

I went through this decision making last year. My advice would be yes they are definitely more productive but you've got to pony up a fair bit of cash to get into them and it's only worth pulling them out on larger jobs due to setup/clean up/maintenance. If you're doing new construction get them right away! You can find used gear at a significant discount on ebay - start with with a pump, bazooka, then get your angle heads, boxes, and spotters. If your doing mostly renos stick with the hand tools and focus on customer service.

D'S


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I slightly disagree with D's. I would say the most important thing is to first get a good set of boxes and an angle tool. The bazooka isn't as necessary. You can still make a lot of progress fast with a banjo and there is an easier learning curve.

Instead of buying them new though, check around, see if you can pick up a used set. They are everywhere with guys dropping out of the trade all the time. Keep your eyes open.


----------



## big george (Feb 7, 2009)

Whitey97 said:


> I slightly disagree with D's. I would say the most important thing is to first get a good set of boxes and an angle tool. The bazooka isn't as necessary. You can still make a lot of progress fast with a banjo and there is an easier learning curve.
> 
> Instead of buying them new though, check around, see if you can pick up a used set. They are everywhere with guys dropping out of the trade all the time. Keep your eyes open.


 I slightly disagree with whitey97.With boxes and angle tools the board has to be perfect,if it's not perfect you end up doing it by hand.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Go with what ****** states. if you have to have a perfect hanging job to use them no one would be using them. you just have to know how to use them , and true there will be a certain amount of hand finishing although the time you gain using the tools out weighs doing everything by hand... I still like old school finish work but you also need speed . so use both methods combine the two and find your knitch . Happy finishing.. and if unsure buy used if the price is right or try renting them so you can decide for yourself. If you cant find a cheap set let me know I have a set or two of the boxes that might help you out ...


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

*thanks friends*

thanks for the the great advice. i've also been talking to different tapers about it, and as you can guess, everyone's opinion varies. Overall i'm hearing that it's not the best for super high end work, but i'm thinking the bazooka might be perfect for just getting the roughing done. if i could double the amount of rolls that get bedded daily it would be a big help. I like the idea of renting them to try. Are they easy to learn to operate?


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

ha.... Every day is an adventure


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Honestly with mine, I usually tend to toss it to the side, either because the job itself isn't big enough, or there isn't enough space to properly operate.


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

Sooooooooooo D-Rock....... How much work you have ? I live Up State but I do come down and work NYC and Northern NJ.

We are just finishing up a big commercial job in Syracuse this week. 

My opinion on the Tools ..... If you have the coin get them ...... 

Like I said before in the other thread ...... There is a huge disconnect from East Coast finishers and those West of the Mississippi. I really do not think they can even imagine the amount of board feet we have to do each day to make money in the trade here.


----------



## rabb (Mar 22, 2008)

Stormy_Ny said:


> Sooooooooooo D-Rock....... How much work you have ? I live Up State but I do come down and work NYC and Northern NJ.
> 
> We are just finishing up a big commercial job in Syracuse this week.
> 
> ...


here in chicago 3 guy's about 30 to 40 roll of 500ft tape in about 7 hour's


----------



## TF1 (Feb 10, 2010)

hi d-rock ,i have been in the industry for a just about 21 years started out doing hand work. as work grew and i went into housing. had a hard time keeping up and competing.so i found a machine man that knew his business. production increased, more than doubled. my advice is automatic tools will be a big step and cost at first but will be the best thing for your business.look into free calsses on how to run the tools. ames and others have classes.good luck in the furture.........


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

TF1 said:


> hi d-rock ,i have been in the industry for a just about 21 years started out doing hand work. as work grew and i went into housing. had a hard time keeping up and competing.so i found a machine man that knew his business. production increased, more than doubled. my advice is automatic tools will be a big step and cost at first but will be the best thing for your business.look into free calsses on how to run the tools. ames and others have classes.good luck in the furture.........


thanks .


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

d-rock, if you havn't bought tools by now since you posted this, then man, your killing yourself. Espeically the type of jobs your doing, get a bazooka and box. You will not regret it. You will double your production time or even triple it.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Infact, I'm so used to using machines, when I have to work by hand once in a blue, my hands get sore.


----------

